# Who will win?



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

My stage 1 TT RS vs Acura rsx type-s with a full race turbo kit (57 trim turbo) and a semi-built motor?


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

more importantly, who are the drivers ?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Is the Honda AWD? If they can't get the power down, it won't matter.....


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Great, one of these threads.

I predict his second cousin with the Veyron will kill you both.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Really? REALLY!:sly:

Time for some facepalm. REALLY.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Win what?


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

DrDomm said:


> Win what?


Limbo contest.


----------



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

And the winner of the 2012 Fourtitude Forums dumbest post........ :screwy:


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

southpole12 -
I realize we had fun at your expense. But I have to say, that is a question a 5th grader with Google could have solved for you, in about 2m. Have you really given this some thought?

Come in out of the cold- we've all done dumb things, so don't feel special. But please, tell your friend in the RSX not to bother.

kind regards-


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

VTEC will kick in y0!


----------



## One_Off_Volk (Nov 30, 2011)

vtec just kicked in yo! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMbaZzeKJC8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

One_Off_Volk said:


> vtec just kicked in yo!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMbaZzeKJC8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


You haven't really driven a TT RS have you?


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

LMAO! Funny responses but I just wanted some other opinions on who would win in a 1/4 mile RACE... I should have made that more clear but this being a car forum I thought that would have been implied. Anyway, I know the rsx can put down some good numbers in the quarter when built right but I still think the TT RS will take the win.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

With a sub 4.0s (and on mine somewhere well south of 3.6s) 0-60 time, I'd be interested to see what it would take to make an RSX pull that way all the way to the end of the quarter. HP is fun, but torque wins on a strip that short.


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

InTTruder said:


> With a sub 4.0s (and on mine somewhere well south of 3.6s) 0-60 time, I'd be interested to see what it would take to make an RSX pull that way all the way to the end of the quarter. HP is fun, but torque wins on a strip that short.


Exactly!!! Well I will let you know when I get my car back lol


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

Not to mention that FWD are automatically crippled a bit at the start due to weight transfer. I had an RSX-S and if you are concerned about it beating your TT RS he must have done a hellacious mod; it's an open diff for chrissake!


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

only way an RSX is winning this one is with JATO rockets:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLFB7q8tyd8



In this case, please feel free to :wave: to him as he flies by... he wont be celebrating his win for long...

_
You all know about the Darwin Awards - it's the annual honor given to the person who did the gene pool the biggest service by killing themselves in the most extraordinarily stupid way. Last year's winner was the fellow who was killed by a Coke machine which toppled over on top of him as he was attempting to tip a free soda out of it.

And this year's nominee is:

The Arizona Highway Patrol came upon a pile of smoldering metal embedded into the side of a cliff rising above the road at the apex of a curve. the wreckage resembled the site of an airplane crash, but it was a car. The type of car was unidentifiable at the scene. The lab finally figured out what it was and what had happened.

It seems that a guy had somehow gotten hold of a JATO unit (Jet Assisted Take Off - actually a solid fuel rocket) that is used to give heavy military transport planes an extra 'push' for taking off from short airfields. He had driven his Chevy Impala out into the desert and found a long, straight stretch of road. Then he attached the JATO unit to his car, jumped in, got up some speed and fired off the JATO!

The facts, as best could be determined, are that the operator of the 1967 Impala hit JATO ignition at a distance of approximately 3.0 miles from the crash site. This was established by the prominent scorched and melted asphalt at that location. The JATO, if operating properly, would have reached maximum thrust within five seconds, causing the Chevy to reach speeds well in excess of 350 MPH, continuing at full power for an additional 20-25 seconds. The driver, soon to be pilot, most likely would have experienced G-forces usually reserved for dog-fighting F-14 jocks under full afterburners, basically causing him to become insignificant for the remainder of the event. However, the automobile remained on the straight highway for about 2.5 miles (15-20 seconds) before the driver applied and completely melted the brakes, blowing the tires and leaving thick rubber marks on the road surface, then becoming airborne for an additional 1.4 miles and impacting the cliff face at a height of 125 feet, leaving a blackened crater 3 feet deep in the rock.
Most of the driver's remains were not recoverable; however, small fragments of bone, teeth and hair were extracted from the crater, and fingernail and bone shards were removed from a piece of debris believed to be a portion of the steering wheel._

(later mythbusters BUSTED this one... but its a great little tale)


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Natural Selection at work above-:sly:


The best POSTED times I've seen are:
*TOP SUPERCHARGED RSX’s on CLUB RSX


*01. OsideJim - 11.068 @ 131.84 (1.80 60 ft) (COMPTECH)
-11psi CTSC, nitrous, Custom Race Header
-M&H slicks, Quaife
--------------------------------------------------
02. adm_rsx11.98 @ 115.4 1.7 60'(ROTREX)
Rotrex supercharged at 16 psi, Fusion ZRI's 235/45r17 @ 35-36psi, Obx LSD Competition clutch. 


Notice the mods. Even a stock TT RS is making low 12s in the quarter.

And last- WHAT is the race? Sure, if you spent US$ equivalent to the difference in prices you'd get a faster RSX. you would NOT get a nicer RSX, not anything near what the TT RS has in quality and quantity. I encourage the RSX pilot (sic) to follow me along AMP's 16 turns and to keep up. On any given lap, any car can lead. But Truth in 24 is where I see 'performance'. The long haul matters.....


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

InTTruder said:


> Natural Selection at work above-:sly:
> 
> 
> The best POSTED times I've seen are:
> ...


I agree that it will never be anything like a TT RS and would have no chance in a road course. I just want to smoke it in the 1/4. I know the turbo rsx's can pull low 11 second times so it should be a good race. By the way what would you say a stasis stage 1 TT RS will run in the 1/4?


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

I haven't driven a STaSIS TT RS, so can't really say. I don't even drag my car- I just run on road courses and local mountain roads when they're available. 

STaSIS indicates about 435 on the TQ number (Signature pacakge), so you'll get a better pull, but a bit less than the APR S2+RSC on mine (464 TQ). AWD (even Haldex) will whup the RSX unless it has LOTS of suspension fabrication and setup. Again, what is the marginal cost of making a bean (the RSX) beat a WMD (the TT RS) on approach to serious speeds?  

Here are other comparisons:
*Typ 8J Audi TT RS Tuning Comparison Tables*


*TT RS 2.5 TFSI*



*Max Power**Max Torque* *Tuner**hp**kW**PS**@ rpm**ft-lbf**Nm**@ rpm* Factory3352503405400-65003324501600-53001ABT tuning[SUP]1[/SUP]41430942058004205702600-50002Revo tuning410306416NA403546NA3B&B tuning404301409NA41356024504Superchips tuning401299407565040655135995MTM tuning397296402650040655048006Sportec tuning394294400580040655026507Competence tuning384286389NA38352016008mcchip-dkr tuning375279380NA406550NA9SKN tuning370276375NA380515NA10Pogea tuning367274372NA383519NA11BSR tuning365272370NA373506NA[SUP]1[/SUP]ABT Stage 1 tuning including effects of an intercooler 


Since the bone-stock TT RS is getting 12.1s, I "opine" that any S1 will get below 12s readily, as long as you do your job. YMMV.


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the quick feedback!! LMAO RSX=Bean


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

InTTruder said:


> Since the bone-stock TT RS is getting 12.1s, I "opine" that any S1 will get below 12s readily, as long as you do your job. YMMV.


I've seen stock quoted as 12.6 and the stage3 car just pulled a low 11 with >500hp so I think low 12s for a stage1/2 RS.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi John- What do you think 430HP/464TQ can pull! (southern answer- stumps?!)

Atmosphere matters. Doing this in late October at Seattle is WAY better than fdoing it in late July in Denver! MT was the source of the 12.1s I used IIRC.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

InTTruder said:


> Hi John- What do you think 430HP/464TQ can pull! (southern answer- stumps?!)
> 
> Atmosphere matters. Doing this in late October at Seattle is WAY better than fdoing it in late July in Denver! MT was the source of the 12.1s I used IIRC.


Wow, had not seen the 12.1 in MT, that's very fast for stock.


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

InTTruder, is that table the Euro spec motor? I thought the US spec was 360 hp/343 ft-lbs; your table has 334 hp/332 ft-lbs. Just curious.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

InTTruder said:


> Natural Selection at work above-:sly:
> 
> 
> The best POSTED times I've seen are:
> ...


the RSX is running slicks.... would love to see how an TTRS with race slicks makes out... but im afraid it would probably snap the drivers neck on launch....


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Wow, had not seen the 12.1 in MT, that's very fast for stock.


I'll check John. SO many magazines now in so many landfills. That 12.1s was with a US-spec RS.



NamJa said:


> InTTruder, is that table the Euro spec motor? I thought the US spec was 360 hp/343 ft-lbs; your table has 334 hp/332 ft-lbs. Just curious.


Yes, that is a euro-spec base motor. Listed in order of HP (LH column).


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

John- some 'quotes'-

quattroholic-
For the third year in a row, Audi's venerable 2.5-liter TFSI five-cylinder has won the _International Engine of the Year_ Award (2-liter to 2.5-liter category). Currently powering the Audi TT RS (and 'Plus' in Europe) and RS3 Sportback, the 2.5 TFSI develops up to 360 hp and 343 lb/ft of torque. Enough to launch the TT RS from 0 to 62 mph in just 4.1 seconds, and only 4.6 seconds for the heavier RS3. Press release after the jump.

_Ingolstadt/Stuttgart, 2012-06-13_ - A jury of 76 motoring journalists from around the world has voted the Audi 2.5-liter TFSI as the “International Engine of the Year 2012” in the 2-liter to 2.5-liter category. This engine therefore retains the award that it won the previous two years.

The 2.5-liter unit fitted to the Audi RS 3 Sportback and TT RS Coupé and Roadster features both turbocharging and FSI gasoline direct injection, two of Audi’s core technologies. These helped Audi to achieve victory. International Engine of the Year jury members said of the 2.5-liter engine: “It has an excellent torque range and a gorgeous sound, too. An engine that stands out from the crowd.”

The Audi TT RS plus Coupé and Roadster models, newly launched in March 2012, have a displacement of 2,480 cc and reach a power output of 265 kW (360 hp) between 5,500 and 6,700 rpm. Peak torque is 465 Nm (343 lb-ft) between 1,650 and 5,400 rpm, and the car accelerates from 0 to 100 km/h (62 mph) in 4.1 seconds (Roadster: 4.2 seconds). A top speed of 280 km/h (174 mph) is optionally available. 

Audi also offers the 2.5-liter TFSI engine in the RS 3 Sportback. With a displacement of 2,480 cc, this engine produces 250 kW (340 hp) between 5,400 and 6,500 rpm and peak torque of 450 Nm (332 lb-ft) from 1,600 to 5,300 rpm. It takes 4.6 seconds to accelerate from zero to 100 km/h (62 mph) – a best-in-class performance figure. Its governed top speed is 250 km/h (155 mph). 

This is the eighth category win in a row at the International Engine of the Year Awards for Audi TFSI technology. Between 2005 and 2009, the Audi 2.0-liter TFSI engine won the award in the 1.8-liter to 2.0-liter category.

Source: Audi AGRead More »» 

Autoblog, quoted-
http://www.autoblog.com/2011/04/12/v...s-with-car-an/
*Audi TT-RS tested 0-60 3.6sec 1/4 mile 12.1* 
[HR][/HR]
The Audi TT-RS was tested and got a 0-60 in 3.6 sec and 1/4 mile in 12.1 sec. This is on stock trim of course but it is so easy to get the boost increased. Expect this car to be a mid 11 sec car with a flash.

There is a great comparo between the BMW 1-M, the Audi TT-RS and the Infinity coupe. The Audi actually accelerated quicker to 60 MPH than the Audi R8(520hp)









Carlos 




R&T:
So what’s the big deal with the Audi TT RS? 
You have to drive it. 
Slip into the properly bolstered driver seat. Find the sport button on the center console. Twist the ignition key (rare these days with push-button starts) and you are greeted with a low engine growl. Its racy and louder-than-expected exhaust note gives hint to energy within, eager to be released. Slide the shifter into 1st gear, give it a good amount of gas before you let out the clutch and the TT RS will leap forward with a forceful hand. Now give it full power and the turbo 5-cylinder hesitates just a tick before it winds toward its 6800-rpm redline and catapults forward with all its might. Rowing through its well-defined shift gates, the TT RS lunges to 60 mph in just 4.0 seconds, with the quarter-mile mark hurtling past at 12.6 sec. at a speed of 109.6 mph. And your brain struggles to reconcile reality with what on paper seemed merely a passing-grade sports car: The TT RS is a hungry, asphalt-chewing world-class driving machine. 


MT-
Those minor penalties are forgotten as soon as the Audi is driven as it should be: rapidly. The TT RS' acceleration is ferocious, running our 0-to-60-mph sprint in a near-supercar-quick 4.2 seconds. For the numbers geeks, that's 0.2 second quicker than the last Cayman S we tested, with (get this) a PDK dual-clutch transmission. Not bad. As speeds increase, the Cayman's slippery profile gives it a slight edge in the quarter-mile, with the TT RS tripping the clocks at 0.1 second behind the Porsche with a 12.8-second run at 107.6 mph. On the skidpad, the Cayman S does hold an advantage, as one might guess. The fairly neutrally balanced Audi mustered "only" 0.96 g of lateral grip to the Porsche's near-holy 1.0 g. The Audi also lost nearly a half-second to the Porsche around the figure-eight track, turning in a time of 24.9 seconds and a 0.78 g average. Braking figures from 60 to 0 mph reveal another narrow Audi upset - 107 feet to the Cayman S' 103.


Read more: http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/coupes/1201_2012_audi_tt_rs_first_test/#ixzz24JD2vs97​

From www.zeroto60times.com:
*2012 Audi TT RS 0-60 mph 3.5 Quarter Mile 11.9*


YMMV is the best admonition- was it DSG or MT, what were the ambient and trck conditions, yadayada. But an itnersting data set!


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

InTTruder said:


> John- some 'quotes'-
> 
> quattroholic-
> For the third year in a row, Audi's venerable 2.5-liter TFSI five-cylinder has won the _International Engine of the Year_ Award (2-liter to 2.5-liter category). Currently powering the Audi TT RS (and 'Plus' in Europe) and RS3 Sportback, the 2.5 TFSI develops up to 360 hp and 343 lb/ft of torque. Enough to launch the TT RS from 0 to 62 mph in just 4.1 seconds, and only 4.6 seconds for the heavier RS3. Press release after the jump.
> ...



FYI:

A lot of the magazines re-tested the US Model with a 6MT.
Most averaged around 12.5 with the 6mt. The DSG is amazing at cracking out 1/4 mile times.
Have you seen the new 991 Carrerra S ? 11.8 Stock with the DSG.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

InTTruder said:


> John- some 'quotes'-
> 
> Source: Audi AGRead More »»
> 
> ...


The C&D test that got 3.6 to 60 and the 12.1 1/4 mile was definitely a DSG car. The other numbers (12.6-12.8) are more inline with what I'd expect for the MT. Good links tho! I need to read thru a couple of those that I hadn't seen before.

Oh and as Carlos guessed, a DSG car at stage 2 is in the 11s.


----------



## Finite (Jul 22, 2011)

Now to get a 6MT into the 11's.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Finite said:


> Now to get a 6MT into the 11's.


Already done, APR stage 3 with stock fueling, stock clutch and a wonky sensor.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

joneze93tsi said:


> FYI:
> 
> A lot of the magazines re-tested the US Model with a 6MT.
> Most averaged around 12.5 with the 6mt. The DSG is amazing at cracking out 1/4 mile times.
> Have you seen the new 991 Carrerra S ? 11.8 Stock with the DSG.


Thus my YMMV comment. Have you seen the PRICE on the 991 Carrera S???

And Porsche is adverting it at 4.1 sec (3.9 sec Sport Plus)/0-60 on the DPK. The 1/2 out to be fun!:beer:

MT- $96,400
PDK- $100,480.


----------



## dubbinitmk6 (Oct 26, 2010)

So...are we talking a race to the grocery store? 1/4 mile drag race? Nürburgring track? 0-60?


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

dubbinitmk6 said:


> So...are we talking a race to the grocery store? 1/4 mile drag race? Nürburgring track? 0-60?


 
Anyone of those-


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

http://models.audiusa.com/tt-rs/detailed-specifications

Audi claims 4.1 0-60.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

lpriley32 said:


> http://models.audiusa.com/tt-rs/detailed-specifications
> 
> Audi claims 4.1 0-60.


Times are variable, based on track, temperature, yadayada. So a spread like 3.8-4.2 doesn't surpise me a bit.


----------



## ThatVdub (May 28, 2010)

InTTruder said:


> With a sub 4.0s (and on mine somewhere well south of 3.6s) 0-60 time, I'd be interested to see what it would take to make an RSX pull that way all the way to the end of the quarter. HP is fun, but torque wins on a strip that short.


 Don't know what mods you have, but a stock TTRS is pretty weak top end, granted it does have pretty decent bottom end though. 

Look at all the ass whip'n the TTRS gets on youtube. Typical Audi and current owner hype. 
To me, it should be a $45K (start) car.


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

ThatVdub said:


> Don't know what mods you have, but a stock TTRS is pretty weak top end, granted it does have pretty decent bottom end though.
> 
> Look at all the ass whip'n the TTRS gets on youtube. Typical Audi and current owner hype.
> To me, it should be a $45K (start) car.


 havent seen many...please post.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

ThatVdub said:


> Don't know what mods you have, but a stock TTRS is pretty weak top end, granted it does have pretty decent bottom end though.
> 
> Look at all the ass whip'n the TTRS gets on youtube. Typical Audi and current owner hype.
> To me, it should be a $45K (start) car.


 hmm. i wish it was a $31K car, but it sure does perform well on a track in stock form. 

either way, "typical owner hype" is a bull caca statement. normally i know better than to "debate" forum comments that i disagree with but, apparently, the glass of pinot i drank caused an adverse reaction. lo siento.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

ThatVdub said:


> Don't know what mods you have, but a stock TTRS is pretty weak top end, granted it does have pretty decent bottom end though.
> 
> Look at all the ass whip'n the TTRS gets on youtube. Typical Audi and current owner hype.
> To me, it should be a $45K (start) car.


 bull****, it punches above its weight


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

ThatVdub said:


> Don't know what mods you have, but a stock TTRS is pretty weak top end, granted it does have pretty decent bottom end though.
> 
> Look at all the ass whip'n the TTRS gets on youtube. Typical Audi and current owner hype.
> To me, it should be a $45K (start) car.


 ORLY- 
You must drive a 911-T. In which case I acknowledge your superiority. Otherwise, get out of the way.:snowcool: 

179 mph out of the box top end. STOCK. yckma on that.


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

45k start...so just above a 370Z nismo in terms of price? I drove both of those cars when looking for a vehicle and they are not even close. The 370 has nice power similar to the Audi but in terms of ride quality and the luxury of the interior...it is not even comparable and almost laughable.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

ThatVdub said:


> Don't know what mods you have, but a stock TTRS is pretty weak top end, granted it does have pretty decent bottom end though.
> 
> Look at all the ass whip'n the TTRS gets on youtube. Typical Audi and current owner hype.
> To me, it should be a $45K (start) car.


 Go troll somewhere else.....


----------

